# Cheap and easy way to wake up MK6 Jetta factory sound system



## g&g (Nov 15, 2011)

Is there an easy way to get the most out of the factory sound system on a base model 2017 Jetta? 

Coming from the MK4 generation all I had to do was put in an aftermarket head unit and some nice front speakers and problem solved, but am curious to know if this is as easy for the MK6 vehicles.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

g&g said:


> Is there an easy way to get the most out of the factory sound system on a base model 2017 Jetta?
> 
> Coming from the MK4 generation all I had to do was put in an aftermarket head unit and some nice front speakers and problem solved, but am curious to know if this is as easy for the MK6 vehicles.


You might want to check out the Helix Soundbox accessory (via the VW parts website or the local dealer). These were over $600 a week ago but now are $300. I ordered one even though I don't have a '17 Jetta yet (waiting for my TDI buyback).


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

My biggest worry about getting an SE is the fact it only has 4 speakers (1 per door near floor) and no blank grilles to add additional speakers (my JSW has 3 speakers per door). So is the SE stuck with 4 speakers forever if you don't want to cut door panels?


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

RedHotFuzz said:


> My biggest worry about getting an SE is the fact it only has 4 speakers (1 per door near floor) and no blank grilles to add additional speakers (my JSW has 3 speakers per door). So is the SE stuck with 4 speakers forever if you don't want to cut door panels?


The setup in the JSW was crap. More drivers does not equal better sound. The 3 way setup in the JSW had the midbass driver firing directly into your hip. A pair of really good coaxes in the front doors of your Jetta with a decent amp and a sub will sound great. Leave the rear speakers alone and connected to the factory head unit. You won't be sitting in the back seat so why upgrade the sound there. Take the money you would have spent there and put it towards better front speakers, sub and amp.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

jimtunes said:


> A pair of really good coaxes in the front doors of your Jetta with a decent amp and a sub will sound great. Leave the rear speakers alone and connected to the factory head unit. You won't be sitting in the back seat so why upgrade the sound there. Take the money you would have spent there and put it towards better front speakers, sub and amp.


I picked up a Helix Soundbox from the dealership today and will have it installed next week. We'll see if it makes the factory speakers shine or if I'll have to upgrade them too.


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

RedHotFuzz said:


> I picked up a Helix Soundbox from the dealership today and will have it installed next week. We'll see if it makes the factory speakers shine or if I'll have to upgrade them too.


I'd like to know what you think. I pick up my MK7 Gti this week and will need to do something about the sound. It has the Fender audio, while better than the base system it still sounds pretty crappy. I just hate to give up my spare. I was probably going to build a fiberglass box to replace the fender sub and then reuse the JL amp and sub driver I pulled out of my JSW (VW buyback Friday) . Then just need some decent front speakers, though I'll wait to hear how they sound with a real amp and crossover.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

jimtunes said:


> I'd like to know what you think. I pick up my MK7 Gti this week and will need to do something about the sound. It has the Fender audio, while better than the base system it still sounds pretty crappy. I just hate to give up my spare. I was probably going to build a fiberglass box to replace the fender sub and then reuse the JL amp and sub driver I pulled out of my JSW (VW buyback Friday) . Then just need some decent front speakers, though I'll wait to hear how they sound with a real amp and crossover.


You might know this already but if the car has the finder audio you can not add the helix it is not compatible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

Got my Soundbox installed today. The audio is much-improved over stock. Too bad it took the dealership a ridiculous 5 hours to do the install, despite telling me 1.5 hours. And of course I was stuck in their waiting room the entire time. 

I'm left to wonder if they actually programmed it for my car. I wasn't able to talk to the actual tech who installed it and the service manager simply gave me the "Yeah, yeah, he did everything included in the instructions."


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Got my Soundbox installed today. The audio is much-improved over stock. Too bad it took the dealership a ridiculous 5 hours to do the install, despite telling me 1.5 hours. And of course I was stuck in their waiting room the entire time.
> 
> I'm left to wonder if they actually programmed it for my car. I wasn't able to talk to the actual tech who installed it and the service manager simply gave me the "Yeah, yeah, he did everything included in the instructions."


WOW! I did it in about 2 hours and had never had the any of the panels off of this car before. I should get a job at that dealer!

But congrats on the upgrade! I have to say it was really nice in my my car too. 

There is a way to get a dongle and do it yourself if you are worried they didn't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

buickman_86 said:


> WOW! I did it in about 2 hours and had never had the any of the panels off of this car before. I should get a job at that dealer!
> 
> But congrats on the upgrade! I have to say it was really nice in my my car too.
> 
> ...


Question for you: after your install did you end up with a leftover wiring harness that connects the factory stereo to the factory speakers? The parts catalog seems to indicate there is such a thing, but the dealership did not give it back to me. If I decide not to buy out the lease on the car or I sell it or whatever I'd like to easily be able to restore it to the factory setup if needed and I'm wondering if I need this spare wiring harness. The parts catalog lists it at $260 (WTF???).


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Question for you: after your install did you end up with a leftover wiring harness that connects the factory stereo to the factory speakers? The parts catalog seems to indicate there is such a thing, but the dealership did not give it back to me. If I decide not to buy out the lease on the car or I sell it or whatever I'd like to easily be able to restore it to the factory setup if needed and I'm wondering if I need this spare wiring harness. The parts catalog lists it at $260 (WTF???).


I had no leftover parts.

I think the pice you are recurring to is a yellow and black wire. That was to change the size of the terminal that plunged into the head unit to a little bit larger plug in to the new harness. I would ask for it back. But to put back to stock you would be ok without it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

This is the part in question:

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__...-Harness-Dealer-Only/66748901/000051727B.html


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

RedHotFuzz said:


> This is the part in question:
> 
> https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__...-Harness-Dealer-Only/66748901/000051727B.html


Ah! If for some reason I would sell my car I would probably keep the sound box and take the wire back out and return the stereo back to stock. 

That jumper is to bridge the power sent to the amp and send it back to the speakers with the amp not hooked up. The cheap way is to pull the head unit and just put the 2 power wires back as they were before adding the new harnes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

